# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاش Infinix Smart __X5010_MT6580 v7.0

## mohamed73

فلاش Infinix Smart __X5010_MT6580 v7.0        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

